# Pilker, wie am besten transportieren und aufbewahren?



## mstrombone (2. Februar 2001)

Hallo,
ich brauch mal einen tip, welches die beste Aufbewahrungsart ist für Pilker? Pilkereimer, wenn ja, wie baue ich mir einen?
Gerätekasten, Werkzeugkasten,etc.?
Zu welchem schluß seid Ihr gekommen?
Danke,
Marco

------------------
mstrombone@gmx.de


----------



## eifelshark (3. Februar 2001)

Hi Wolf,schau doch mal unter Angelgeraete bei
 www.dorschfestival.de  nach , da findest Du das richtige.Der Pilkring ist Patentiert

------------------
Es grüßt aus der Eifel
>
Dorschmaster-www.dorschfestival.de


----------



## wolf (3. Februar 2001)

Ich bin am besten mit einem Pilkeimer gefahren. Die totalen Meeresfreaks geben Dir bestimmt &acute;ne Bastelanleitung.
Nur zwei Tips vielleicht: 
- Achte auf den Griff! Daran machst Du ihn schließlich fest, so manch ein billiger Malereimer samt Pilkern ruht auf dem Grund, weil der Griff bei Dünung ausgerissen ist.- Mit den Löchern kann man die Pilker schon nebeneinander aufhängen. Achte nur darauf, daß du die freien Drillingshaken irgendwie sicherst. Die ragen nämlich schön in den Einer rein: Vorsicht beim Reinlangen! Ein Freund von mir hing mal mit der Pulsader in so&acute;m Ding...Seitdem bewahre ich die meisten Pilker lose, ohne Haken, auf, und häng nur die fünf, die ich wahrscheinlich brauchen werde, in den Eimer


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (3. Februar 2001)

Hi Eifel
Dein Eimer ist ja echt toll. Sowas muß ich mir auch noch machen. Für den Transport im Auto oder die Aufbewarung zu Hause ist ein Werkzeugkoffer wie man ihn im Baumarkt bekommt meiner Meinung die beste Lösung.
Die Pilker sollten aber immer trocken in den Koffer gelegt werden, sonst könnten sie Rosten und das ist sch....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------
Petri Heil Stuffel


----------



## hecht24 (4. Februar 2001)

cooler eimer
woher bekommtman so einen metalleinsatz

------------------
uwes dicke dinger
lol


----------



## Andreas_S (4. Februar 2001)

Die Pilkerbar gibt es im Fachhandel bei Mosella Angelsport mit Eimer zu kaufen.
siehe  www.dorschfestival.de setz dich mit eifelshark oder ottis` ready in verbindung
...


------------------
***Moderator Angeln In Norwegen***
          www.nordmeer.de


----------



## buggs (5. Februar 2001)

Hai Leute
zum schutz für die Haken könnt Ihr Kork benutzen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dann fließt kein Blut.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
***>immer guten fang buggs < ######
---      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




        ---


----------



## rule270 (18. Oktober 2018)

Hy 
Ich benutze schwarze Maurereimer.
In den Oberen Rand bohre ich 3,5 mm Löcher im Abstand von 3 cm ca. Dann hängen die Pilker sicher.
Man kann auch in den Eimer seitliche Löcher bohren und mit Kabelbindern einen Ring aus dickem Trimmerfaden befestigen Abstand nach den Drillingen machen.
Geht alles.
LG
Rudi


----------

